# What do i have?



## mara100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello! Thank you for your time, im new here and im hoping i put this in a good topic. 
I experimented with growing (i dont know the originals of seed),and this is what i got
i have 3 plants , and i really dont know anything about them... so pls can you explain me what do i have ?
Cheers!! 

View attachment 12041159_10207069458350846_2027707589_o.jpg


View attachment 12050674_10207069457150816_1638144921_o.jpg


View attachment 12022061_10207069457190817_1089867544_o.jpg


----------



## The Poet (Sep 21, 2015)

Mara100,


    Bag seed usually hermies. 
Buy some seeds and learn to clone. 
I was told the same thing and they were right. With the ability to clone you can keep the strain alive for many years... forever.
And store bought seeds usually are pure strains free of hermies.


                             Thank you...


                                        The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2015)

The first plant looks like a male to me. And I can't tell about the other two. They may  be seeded females? I can't really see what the other two are. 

Welcome to our site. glad you are here. you may need to take some better pictures.


----------



## mara100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm not able to shoot today more pictures,  
I'm curious from amateur standing...  Is this worth something? 
Thank you for your warm welcome


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2015)

It looks like you will have something to smoke on the third picture. I just can't see well enough for sure.  Maybe the second plant has bud too..  It may be seeded pot too.


----------



## mara100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Have one more picture shooted 2 weeks before... 
How do i now when to start dry ?
Once again, thx for help... 

View attachment 12050398_10207070861985936_2085411732_o.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

That looks to be male and it looks like it's opened ( the brown spot to the left) so if your other 2 are nearby there prob seeded . We would need clearer pics to know for sure .


----------



## kaotik (Sep 21, 2015)

ohh.. yeah that last pic is a male jizzing everywhere 
first few pics, i'm honestly tossed up on.. either you had one of the burliest males i've ever seen, a female got just plastered with pollen, or it's a hermie..  i can't decide.  
just can't see good enough; looks like frosty male sacs, but i'm tossed up.


----------



## mara100 (Sep 21, 2015)

So if you are correct about plants... What is best I can do now? Can I use them? How do I know when I should start drying?


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 21, 2015)

look at the trichs with a scope to determine ripeness ..I see a full blown male as well as powder mold and bug damage.  Best of luck


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2015)

From what I can see, those are all males that have had time to really bulk up the pollen sacks before blowing open. Those plants are virtually worthless to you. I am sorry to say that but the males don't produce a lot of resin which is where the chemicals are that we seek. 

You can try to dry them and smoke them if you want as there is at least some resin there. What you need to do is get a jewelers loupe that is 30x-40x, or a specialized MJ scope for looking at the resin glands(aka trichomes). You need to see if they are clear looking or milky-white looking, or amber color. If you can see the little "sucker on a stick" resin glands and see that they are pretty much milky-white then you can go ahead and harvest them and dry them.

However, if you want good smoking bud, you need to get good seeds and grow females, and kill off the males. Don't use bag seeds as most of the time those end up being poor genetics and/or hermaphrodites, which are worse than having males. Good luck with it. welcome to the Passion, if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask


----------



## mara100 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you for really nice answer


----------



## KNK01 (Sep 23, 2015)

Those are males. I do not recommend smoking it. All you will end up with is a headache.Best advise is to trash them.


----------

